# J/24 or Wavelength 24



## TheMo (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi, I currently own half of a Pearson 30 and would like to own the whole of another boat. I'm looking for a smaller boat that is more responsive and exciting and has the added benefit of being trailerable.

At first I was focused on buying a J/24, and may still, but while searching these forums and others I discovered the Wavelength 24 and am intrigued. There is nearly every bit of information available about the J/24 but the Wavelength not so much.

I plan to day sail and race phrf on Lake Erie. Any info, comments or insight about the Wavelength 24 will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## patrickZ (Feb 11, 2006)

How about a FSC-24 ??!!
canting keel, made in carbon, carbon mast & boom, do I need to say more?
If you need more information email me : info @ global-sailing-adventures.com
Grtz Patrick


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think of the J/24 as a particularly trailerable boat. Most have to be launched with a sling or travel lift, even if they are stored on a trailer. If you're really looking at getting a trailerable boat that is more responsive and exciting, you might also want to look at the sport trimarans, like the Telstar 28 I own, as well as the Corsair 28. The Corsair 28s have a fairly strong one-design racing class, as well as fairly standard PHRF ratings, but aren't as comfortable to cruise on as the Telstar.

I've not seen the Wavelength 24 in person, but from what I've read and seen about it... it' ain't exactly a trailerable boat either. It also needs a travelift or crane to launch it from its trailer.

I guess it depends on what you mean by trailerable. Most people, when they say trailerable, mean a boat that can launched and retrieved onto a boat trailer, at a boat ramp. That is clearly not possible with the Wavelength 24 or J/24. You could do it with a Catalina 22, 25, or Hunter 25, or something similiar.



patrickZ said:


> How about a FSC-24 ??!!
> canting keel, made in carbon, carbon mast & boom, do I need to say more?
> Grtz Patrick


Patrick-

If you have a relationship with the company that makes the FSC-24, which sounds to be the case, your post is considered spam and is against the terms of service for Sailnet.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Saildog, I think patrickZ was talking about this...

http://www.faesales.com/FSC-24.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tenuki said:


> Saildog, I think patrickZ was talking about this...
> 
> http://www.faesales.com/FSC-24.html


That's a good one...  LOL... btw, I went to the website that his e-mail address indicates, and it blows chunks... if you click on the British flag for English and switch pages, it switches languages on you... dumb design.


----------



## TheMo (Jul 28, 2006)

Sailingdog, thanks for the reply and the other options.

I guess my meaning for trailerable is more in line with being able to easily move it around the boat yard or to drive it to storage for winter maintenance, etc. Also, a trailer widens my search area for a boat since I can hitch it to the pickup and drive it home in lieu of paying for shipping. I would certainly be using a travel lift to launch the boat.

I'm more into a monohull then a tri or cat, mainly just so I can club race with the occasional regatta thrown in within a few hours up and down the coast.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think that there is a tendancy to equate trailorability with ramp launchable. Boats like the J-24 and Wavelength are easily trailerable. They are not easily ramp launchable without specialized equipment. That said, in most areas where there are one design keel boat fleets, there are 2 to 4 ton cranes made to bridle launch boats like these. Its a fast and safe procedure. There is often dry storage facilities available for trailer stored boats in areas where small keel boats are raced and this is generally quite and inexpensive way to keep a boat as well.

The Wavelength 24 is a nice little boat. It is slightly faster and more forgiving than the J-24. There are some one design fleets of Wavelengths but I suspect they are pretty scarce. The Wavelength has done pretty well under PHRF. They were built by Schock and the build quality is a little cruder than the J-24. 

Another great little boat in that general size range is the Tripp 26. These are considerably higher performance boats than either the J-24 or Wavelength but they also sell for a higher price as well.

Another bridle launchable trailerable PHRF racer with a bit more accomodations is the Laser 28. I had one of these for nearly 14 years and I really loved the boats. They were very well built and remarkably tough little boats. 

Another good PHRF racer choice would be the S-2 7.9. These were potent little MORC boats. Again build quality was not all that great but many of these have been thoroughly upgraded over the years. 

Jeff


----------



## km2x (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow. Here are my two cents. All of the boats that Jeff H is referencing sail in our local Fleet. Wavelength 24(which is for sale since owner bought J29) J24's S-27.9 and a tripp 26... 

All of these boats are trailerable. The 24 can be set up with center point Hitch and a boom crane and take them in/out in about 5 minutes.

The Tripp 26 is the fastest of the boats listed here and is really a performance machine. It is sleek as well. 

If you want some info about a Wavelenth 24 for sale in Duluth, MN PM me.


Km2x


----------



## Zogumwesterly (Jul 24, 2007)

Down here on tampa bay we have a fleet of sr maxes, super fast and trailer freindly. the other boat that comes to mind if you don't care about one-design is the wylie wabbit. when I lived in Charleston S.C. there were a couple of these and in certain conditions they would burn the boot stripes off of just about anything. I have seen these pretty reasonably priced less than 5000.00. but I think the glen henderson sr max might fit the bill perfectly though.


----------



## Zogumwesterly (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's the website www.srmaxclass.org/


----------



## km2x (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey I forgot to Mention U20 can even launch it off the trailer....


km2x


----------



## TheMo (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for all the suggestions, they will make for some good research. I'm heading off to see a few wavelength 24's in a couple days but it's good to know there are other options.

km2x, I'm unable to pm due to my post count, would you mind sending me the info on the wavelength in Duluth? Thanks.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I know you said PHRF racing...but if there is a sizeable one design fleet of either model near you, OD racing can be a lot more satisfying than PHRF, since it removes the question of which boat is or isn't fairly rated or is a rule-beater. And there are often J/24 fleets all over the place.

But if you are intent on PHRF racing, I guess the question is, which boat most often beats the ratings in your area?<G>


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

You have to check out the Melges 24, can't believe no-one has mentioned it.

Truely trailerable and a PHRF of 87..... 'nough said.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

for comparision here are the PHRF ratings (your local rules may vary, these are ballpark):

J24 - 171
Wavelength 24 - 159
Tripp 26 - 111
Melges 24 - 87


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Tenuki-

I don't believe the Melges 24 has a cuddy cabin of any sort, which makes it unsuitable for overnighting... The J/24, S2-7.9, Tripp 26, and Wavelength 26 all have a small cuddy cabin at least. I believe, from reading his post... he wants a responsive boat, but one that he could still overnight in if necessary.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

> I plan to day sail and race phrf on Lake Erie.


Not true Sailingdog, go back and read his posts. Never does he mention overnighting. He is racing PHRF and the melges 24 is way faster than anything mentioned. I think it's perfect for what he has stated and did I mention way faster than anything else on the menu. He already half owns a cruiser for overnighting...

1) no winches, rigged for conveninence. spinaker can be flown with no foredeck work, that's right, launched, trimmed, and doused from the cockpit.
2) mast can be step walked by one person (60 lbs carbon fiber)
3) ramp launch able
4) 2-6 crew comfortably
5) 1783 lbs for easy towing
6) fast...


----------



## alecs123 (Jul 25, 2007)

There are so many options... I own a Merti 25, and I use a ramp to put her in the water. At first I was looking at Js but I found this boats, the cabin are way more comfortable, a massive V berth, way way more comfortable cockpit.
Regarding raceability, are faster than J/24 (most palces rates PHRF equal) but at least in Valle de Bravo Mexico, where I sail, I often beat them.

well.com/user/pk/M25history.html

There's one more beuty about Merits, they cost less than a J/24 race rigged.
I can send you pictures if you like


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

A melge 24 would be the best boat for quck sailing, fleet 1D racing too. Trailerable, you can hoist them off with a small hoist ofrom a dry storage, like availible at some marina's in puget sound. A larger fleet is at Shilshole stored that way.

Granted a cabin, probably sleepable if one really had too. 

You might also look at a colgate 26, is the size? 

Lots to choose from in that size. It all comes down to how day sailerish you want it to be vs a weekender possibilty.

Marty


----------



## TheMo (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I went with the Wavelength. It's just such a cool boat in person I was sold. Luckily the survey was the best I've ever seen and the price was right. Here's to my new sailboat!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new boat...


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

awesome! post pics.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am thinking about purchasing a Wavelength 24. TheMo, are you still happy with your boat?


----------



## TheMo (Jul 28, 2006)

goinggreen said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a Wavelength 24. TheMo, are you still happy with your boat?


It's funny you ask. I sold it at the end of this season.

Whether I liked it had little to do with the sale. In fact, I liked it alot. The problem was I lacked time and experienced crew for this boat.

All in all, for a boat in it's class a Wavelength 24 is awesome.

If you haven't yet, check out the yahoo group:


```
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/wavelength24/
```


----------

